# F 1 error code on kenmore range



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2008)

We have a f 1 error code on our electric range where the broiler stays on. When we checked with Sears it cost $250.00 to fix this because the (ERC) clock / timer has to replaced. The range was about $550.00 and is 3 years old and out of waranty. My husband says to replace it with some thing new.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd rather spend $250 than $550, especially since the range is only a few years old and still should have lots of life left.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 17, 2008)

If someone's the least bit handy and can turn off the C.B. for the range (resetting it was suggested as a possible fix BTW) you might check at repairclinic.com for a replacement and change it out yourselves. One model had the board priced at $124.70 while another board was over $300. (Don't know what model you own.)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 17, 2008)

does cutting the power to the unit and restoring it help?  If it's an electric range, the easiest way to cut the power is the circuit breakers in your electrical service panel.

We have a front-loading washer that occasionally sends out an error code, but unplugging the unit for about three minutes resets everything.  For what a service call would cost, I can do a lot of manual resets.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 17, 2008)

*cook top question*

One of the burners on our GE electric cooktop seems to be singing (a very high pitched noise). Any ideas what that could mean?


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 17, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> does cutting the power to the unit and restoring it help?  If it's an electric range, the easiest way to cut the power is the circuit breakers in your electrical service panel.
> 
> We have a front-loading washer that occasionally sends out an error code, but unplugging the unit for about three minutes resets everything.  For what a service call would cost, I can do a lot of manual resets.



That was the suggestion. Reset the Circuit Breaker (C.B.) to the range to see if it corrects the error code. If not, the control board would need to be replaced. The one's pictured were similar but had different prices depending on unit model. They had four mounting screws and most likely plug-on connectors. They were the board with the clock so should probably be easy to access.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 17, 2008)

Htoo0 said:


> That was the suggestion. Reset the Circuit Breaker (C.B.) to the range to see if it corrects the error code. If not, the control board would need to be replaced. The one's pictured were similar but had different prices depending on unit model. They had four mounting screws and most likely plug-on connectors. They were the board with the clock so should probably be easy to access.


I didn't catch what you meant by C.B.  Sorry.

The replacement part, if needed, should be available through Sears. You can order spare parts online at Sears.com for shipping, or through a local Sears Parts store.  The Users Manual that came with the range should provide the Sears Part Number.  Plug that in at the Parts store on-line, or call up the nearest parts store with the part number and have them look it up.

The on-line parts store says it will check to see if the part is carried in stock at a Parts store near the users location, I've found that to be unreliable; the site has told me parts are not in stock at the Seattle location when I've been fairly sure they were available. Calling up the local store they've then confirmed that they have the parts.

And you're right that replacing the module should be a pretty simple affair.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2008)

Bill did flip the breaker when this first happened and took the back of the range off to check some thing and did fix it about two months ago. Its happened again and the broiler just stays on so he turned the breaker off again and did some thing in back of the range but now it stays on. Sears says its the clock timer that needs to be replaced.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 17, 2008)

Right, the control board has the clock/timer built into it. Nothing wrong with buying the part from Sears parts but it MAY be cheaper somewhere else. I like to check around using google or some other search engine for the part number. If Bill took off the range back he could probably replace the board himself. Of course, do what you think is best for you. Just trying to toss out some options.


----------



## Don (Jan 18, 2008)

Jestjoan said:


> One of the burners on our GE electric cooktop seems to be singing (a very high pitched noise). Any ideas what that could mean?


Have you swapped the "musical" burner with the other one of that size?  This will determine if it is actually the burner and not the rest of the circuitry associated with that position.  If that is OK, then see if the questionable one sings in its new position.  If it does, then its definately the burner.
I once had a burner that would become grounded went it got hot.  My wife complained about getting a slight shock when she was stirring something being cooked on it.  To avoid damaging my meter leads, I checked it when it was cool and found nothing wrong.  Then after getting bit myself, I (very quickly) checked for the ground when the burner was hot.  And there it was!  After the burner cooled the ground was gone.  I replaced it with a spare burner I had.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 18, 2008)

Htoo0 said:


> Right, the control board has the clock/timer built into it. Nothing wrong with buying the part from Sears parts but it MAY be cheaper somewhere else. I like to check around using google or some other search engine for the part number. If Bill took off the range back he could probably replace the board himself. Of course, do what you think is best for you. Just trying to toss out some options.



Doesn't hurt to check around, but don't be surprised if the after-market for spare parts isn't big enough to support non-OEM suppliers.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks, Don, good idea. Sorry all, I guess I should have started a new thread.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 18, 2008)

Bill Here

Thanks you all for the info, but I did change the timer out about 3 months ago and the range is doing the same broken down thing. I think I could spend another $160.00 for another timer but at this point would rather not worry that the range will malfuntion so were going to get a new one. Not a Kenmore (GE).


----------



## lynne (Jan 18, 2008)

Do you use a surge protector?  If not, that could be causing some of your problems with the electronics.  We had a problem with our range for years where we continually had to replace the electronic board.  We purchased a new range and the first thing the installer asked was if we used a surge protector.  Apparently electric surges (even though the power does not go our) are the main causes for these electronic malfunctions.  We now make sure that any appliance that has complicated electronics has a surge protector.   We have not had a problem with electronic appliances since.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 19, 2008)

lynne said:


> Do you use a surge protector?  If not, that could be causing some of your problems with the electronics.  We had a problem with our range for years where we continually had to replace the electronic board.  We purchased a new range and the first thing the installer asked was if we used a surge protector.  Apparently electric surges (even though the power does not go our) are the main causes for these electronic malfunctions.  We now make sure that any appliance that has complicated electronics has a surge protector.   We have not had a problem with electronic appliances since.



Thanks for this bit of info as we were not aware that this could happen. We have had some disruptions of our electrical service that may have caused surges. Maybe we will fix the range again but either way we will get a surge protecter.


----------



## catwgirl (Jan 19, 2008)

The dreaded F-1 error code.  I had this happen with two ranges--The first was a five-year-old Magic Chef and they wanted $460 to repair it.  I purchased a new range instead, a Kenmore.  Within six months I had the dreaded F-1 code again.  The beep, beep, beep that goes with the flashing F-1 on the panel can make you crazy.  Fortunately, that range was still under warranty at the time and they fixed it for free.  Frankly, I think it is just a matter of time before it happens again.  The range is probably 4 years old now.  Funny thing is both ranges worked perfectly, they just beeped like crazy.  

Recently I received a mailing to join a class action lawsuit about the F-1 error code.  You may want to do an internet search.  I did not qualify because it said you had to have them out to repair it at least 4 times.  With the first $460 estimate I just purchased another stove.  As with most class action suits, the only ones getting rich will be the attorneys.

My dental hygienist has the same thing with her range.  She just unplugs it until she wants to use it.  She has been doing that for years.  Usually after unplugging you get a period of quiet before the incessant beeping starts up again.

Good luck to you...


----------

